# Lower Extremity angio w/intervention



## Holly May (Dec 5, 2013)

Good morning,

I have been told that if you do a screening Angiogram and find a problem, then do stenting, ballooning , and/or atherectomy, in the same session, you can not bill out for the orders(36245,36246,36247,36248)?  Can anybody direct me to where this is in black and white, please? Can we bill out for the orders since we are doing an Angiogram and find that intervention is needed and done?
I realize that we cannot bill for the Angiogram if another one has been done recently. I also realize that Cath placement is included in the intervention. I also realize that Cath placement can be billed out with the Angiogram.
I am struggling with the bundling of the Cath codes for the Angio if done at the time of the intervention.
Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.
Holly May, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 6, 2013)

Holly May said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have been told that if you do a screening Angiogram and find a problem, then do stenting, ballooning , and/or atherectomy, in the same session, you can not bill out for the orders(36245,36246,36247,36248)?  Can anybody direct me to where this is in black and white, please? Can we bill out for the orders since we are doing an Angiogram and find that intervention is needed and done?
> I realize that we cannot bill for the Angiogram if another one has been done recently. I also realize that Cath placement is included in the intervention. I also realize that Cath placement can be billed out with the Angiogram.
> ...



Holly,
 A good start is to look to your CPT code book the guidance that it gives on the CPT codes for intervention. It will tell you exactly how to use the codes.


----------



## Holly May (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re*

Thank you Theresa,

Holly


----------



## tlfisher2 (Dec 18, 2013)

*loosing the cath*

Hi Holly,

It is true that if you do an intervention you will loose the cath placement billing.  You can still bill for the S & I for the angio however, if it it is diagnostic provided there is medical necessity in the event an angio was recently done.

Dr Z from Zhealthpublishing is a great resource 


Tracy Garcia, CPC


----------

